# Slingshot made from leather



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a crazy idea and thought I'd try and make a slingshot out of leather.
I've made a couple of wet form sheaths for my knives which seemed pretty sturdy.

It's made from 6 layers of veg tan leather.
Soaked in water and dried on the radiator.
Burnished the edges and dyed the top and bottom.
Then a quick wipe with neatsfoot oil to coat it.

Great little shooter for indoors.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Truly a survival oriented catty. I believe it is the first one made that you "could" eat in a starvation situation.

Good work.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

wow !!! thats leather ???? did u epoxy the layers together ? thats amasing , can i see a cllose up of the layers ??? its so well made it looks like multiplex , nicely done !


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> wow !!! thats leather ???? did u epoxy the layers together ? thats amasing , can i see a cllose up of the layers ??? its so well made it looks like multiplex , nicely done !


Close up of layers added.
I used leather glue and clamped the layers together overnight.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Wak said:


> wow !!! thats leather ???? did u epoxy the layers together ? thats amasing , can i see a cllose up of the layers ??? its so well made it looks like multiplex , nicely done !


Close up of layers added.
I used leather glue and clamped the layers together overnight.
[/quote]it looks awesome , thanks for the pics


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job mate


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, that's fantastic!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very clever use of the materials. And you did a great job cutting it out. Extremely nice.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

leather!?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW... that's a nice slingshot and design!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Very clever idea, Wak. Looks really nice as well!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Attacked it with a dremel and renamed little dragon.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks even better!








Tom


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the revision!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

awesome!! looks like it works like wood, even polishes like wood... impressive


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Truly amazing ,love it


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I like it from the first version to the last one. I love the idea of leather been change into multiplex to create such beauty. Very, very cleaver. Saludos







.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

When I saw your first couple shots I was impressed. When I saw your revision I was blown away! Fantastic work, and very creative! Will there be any issues with de-lamination?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Good crazy idea!

they look great!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Wak said:


> I had a crazy idea and thought I'd try and make a slingshot out of leather.
> I've made a couple of wet form sheaths for my knives which seemed pretty sturdy.
> 
> It's made from 6 layers of veg tan leather.
> ...


can ya tell me how sturdey it is pal i make leather dog collars and i now a couple of layers gets prey sturdy how many have you used and does it budge at all


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

It's made from 6 layers of 3mm thick veg tan leather. When you wet veg tan leather it drys hard. Think it used to be boiled to make armour back in the day so should be very strong. The slingshot I have made has no flex that I can detect.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Wak said:


> It's made from 6 layers of 3mm thick veg tan leather. When you wet veg tan leather it drys hard. Think it used to be boiled to make armour back in the day so should be very strong. The slingshot I have made has no flex that I can detect.


its the same stuff i use on my collars and knife sheaths spot on mate i like it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Crazy idea and great slingshot! Often crazy ideas win.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

try oak bark tanned its rolled when wet and is very hard same as whats on good shoes as the sole
6 layers of that would be just like wood look at the stacked leather heel on ya shoes
i was a shoe maker and worked with the stuff 30 years


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

oooooooops double post


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Dude, that is awesome...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I bet it fells very good in the hand. Very nice look!

Wow...Thread-Necromancery...i fell for it lol


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic fella I was thinking about doing that on one of my next slingshots handle nice work buddy B)


----------



## JTizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome. Great work. The revision is excellent. Glad to hear you have a fun new shooter. Bet it smells pretty good too!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Impressive work, congratulations!


----------

